# I wish my hair was.......



## Aprill (Jun 7, 2007)

fill in the blank. What is your fantasy when it comes to your hair?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2007)

I wish my hair was a beautiful medium golden brown colour. Instead it wants to stay auburn or bronzy - this spells brassiness.

And I wish my hair wasn't so curly!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my hair would look as good after styling it for over an hour when I first get up in the morning. Either that or I'd want it to be a slightly darker brown than the light brown I have now.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my hair wasn't so snarly. It sure is hard to comb through sometimes!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 8, 2007)

Thick straight hair like in the commercials.


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my hair wasn't so thick, was healthy and a tad bit longer


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 8, 2007)

straight hair with lots of body because my hair the way it is now is very flat and has absolutely no body which I'd like to have.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 8, 2007)

Long thick healthy black hair. I damaged my hair throughout my teen years and i regret it for dying it all the time.

Now i try to really take care of my hair.


----------



## justclassy (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my hair was a mind reader and could style itself.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

i have long healthy hair that im happy with.

no more razor cuts or colors im all natural..


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 8, 2007)

Im pretty happy with my hair, but if I could change something I would want it a little less thick. It takes forever to style or dry and it's very heavy.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 8, 2007)

wasn't so dry.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish I had jet black hair and bangs that cut themselves perfectly.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my hair was long, thick, wavy, shiny, and dark brown.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 8, 2007)

i wish my hair was able to behave when i want it to.


----------



## Make Up Talk (Jun 8, 2007)

I want it straight and shiny


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

cut! i need todesperately go to the stylist


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish it was naturally auburn in color &amp; I wish I didn't have to straighten it everyday like I do.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 8, 2007)

i wish i had dark brown hair, and that wasnt so frizzy., i love how thick it is and it is manageable, except when wet, and also love my length


----------



## Lanna (Jun 8, 2007)

Was straight and not so hard to brush.


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my hair was growing on top




LOL


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2007)

aww, u bald up there too, my husband is and he is about to have a meltdown


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

one more add...

the color of j lo's

i have always thought she had the perfect color dimension for an olive skinned lady. i dream of my hair looking like that. all caramel and honey toned.


----------



## Annia (Jun 8, 2007)

versatile!


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

........Not getting grey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Love Karren


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish it had more body and a little thicker than it is now


----------



## greatnana (Jun 8, 2007)

healthy and thicker and longer.. without it being straightened


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2007)

i wish my hair was healthy again like before i started dying it so i wouldnt have to deal with growing the dyed stuff out


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justclassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish my hair was a mind reader and could style itself. lolgood one, J.C.





i wish my hair wasn't as dry/ or split ended as it is now


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 9, 2007)

more porous so that I wouldn't ever need to bleach it, if I wanted to dye it.


----------



## cutiepiebaddie (Jun 10, 2007)

I wish my hair would grow quickly, and be a dirty blonde again.

My friend cut her hair a week or two after me, around the same length, and now her hair is 2 inched below her shoulder, and mine is an inch above.


----------



## Kemper (Jun 10, 2007)

*I wish my hair was able to grow longer and become shorter whenever I wanted it to! *


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 12, 2007)

i wish my hair was looooooong


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish mine were straight so I can just wake up and not have to style the stupid thing or not have to worry about it going crazy if it gets wet.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish mine were straight so I can just wake up and not have to style the stupid thing or not have to worry about it going crazy if it gets wet. Same here!


----------



## cml (Jun 13, 2007)

Was strong, healthy, and shiny, I don't mind the curls, but lately it's so dy and frizzy!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish my hair was healthy again like before i started dying it so i wouldnt have to deal with growing the dyed stuff out Yeahhh, me too, LOL. I wish my hair was a bit thicker and wavy... and long, like to the middle of my back. And red. Dark auburn kinda red



I'm getting there on the wavy part, my hair was always stick straight but in the last year it's actually gone wavy-ish and I have no idea why! I'm working on growing it out, but it's going kinda slow. Depending on if I like my natural colour or not [haven't seen it in like... 5 years, LOL], I might henna it so I'll get my red, too. I LOVE red hair. Love love love.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 13, 2007)

I wish my hair was the awesome light golden brown it was when I was a teenager. My hair is sooo dark now it almost looks black, if it wasn't bleached.


----------



## JOysiej (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish it was curly and little thicker. I've got thin hair and it's straight, and it looks boring and stupid. I also want another hair colour, maybe blonde or red.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 14, 2007)

wavy and curly, i have straight hair


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish my hair was

... magic and fixed itself every morning.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jun 14, 2007)

i wish my hair was dry.

i washed it at 8:30 this morning and now it's 2pm and my hair is still damp. my hair is only to my shoulder blades and not very thick either


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish my hair was more like this Attachment 34081I think i have the color, just need the style!


----------



## smiley_92 (Jun 14, 2007)

i wish my hair wasn't so dark and thick and i would love to have perfectly straight hair that's all shiny *sigh*


----------



## izza (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish it were thick, full of body and healthy.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish my hair was more like this Attachment 34081I think i have the color, just need the style! Me too.. w/ lots of volume and thickness!


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

I love my hair as it is. But I really want it to be classic length right NOW. It's gonna take me at least four years to hit that goal.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2007)

longer, less frizzy, did what i wanted it to do, and light brown


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 15, 2007)

I am just the opposite of you! LOL! I wish I had straight hair. Let's trade! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know if I'd call it a fantasy, but I wish my hair was softer. Since I had my daughter, then an immediate hysterectomy my hair has been very coarse and I'm getting more gray hairs sneaking in.


----------



## monniej (Jun 15, 2007)

...not turning gray so quickly!


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

i wish it was ashy blonde, thick and straight


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 23, 2007)

White Blonde... but the person who always does my hair refused to do it because my hair is damaged from dying it blonde all those years. I just recently gotten it healthy by getting it done auburn brown and recently she decided to make my half happy and put in bleach highlights... so it would only do minimal damage. I was happy


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Longer and not so wavy


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2007)

...never frizzy, or dried looking. Shiny. It stays how I styled it. Medium-long layers and a really good side bang. Ugh.


----------



## Babino (Jun 23, 2007)

Could change colors, styles and lengths at the blink of an eye


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish it was naturally straight, thicker, and a bit darker, maybe even black.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 9, 2007)

Thicker. It was pretty full but when i bleached it, My hair just went to shit pretty much. It's improved ALOT though since it was bleached.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish my hair was thick and naturally straight and shiny


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

Longer. I have the health thing down..just the length.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

More shiny, and I want my natural healthy waves back... I think I did a bit of damage to my locks. It used to be very powerful strong and very thick (it still is thick) and wavy, but that was before I started dying it and using straightening tools... so realistically seen, I might have to give the chemical treatments and hot irons, etc. up and let it recover for my wish to come true


----------



## LadyFrog (Nov 9, 2007)

My hair had a natural wave throughout instead of just in the last 10cm!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish my hair was already at my goal length and the perfect dark auburn color that I've always yearned for.


----------



## Nalissis (Nov 11, 2007)

....trims itself and style itself to whatever mood I'm in!


----------



## katina74 (Nov 11, 2007)

pink lol. well I want some pink stripes but I relax my hair and it would fall out with all the extra processes.


----------



## GlamGal (Nov 11, 2007)

Naturally straight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! I don't have like bad curly hair or even just regular curly hair it actually isn't that bad its more wavey then curly but still I hate it!!! I've always wanted my hair naturally straight instead I have to slave away everyday 25 mins to straighten it when soooo many women are lucky and don't have to do that because there hair is naturally straight


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 12, 2007)

I wish my hair were darker and courser instead of blonde and fine. To top it off it's also thick which makes for a lot of tangles.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 20, 2007)

thicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

i wish my hair was blacker, silkier and less frizzy.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justclassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish my hair was a mind reader and could style itself. Same here. I know I have good hair. The girl at the salon always says it is nice, but I can not style my own hair like they can.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2007)

Just as straight as it is when I first get it relaxed... Just need the ends slightly curled... Oh, and I wish it was indestructible... Able to withstand heat and keep split-ends at bay LMAO!


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

i wish my hair was longer but i keep being scissor happy


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 24, 2007)

thicker, naturally straight, and of another color than the one I have now which is black. Not that I dislike my original hair color, but something different would be cool =D


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 29, 2007)

Long, like, uber long, so I wouldn't have to mess about with piddling extensions. Thick and black. Yes, dream hair &lt;3

Ahh I wish it'd grow!


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

Curly, and red/auburn. I have very blah looking, slightly wavy ash-blonde hair.


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 29, 2007)

Long. I cut a lot off a few months ago because it was so damaged from years of dye and abuse. I'm taking care of it now, I just want it to hurry up and get longer.


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish my hair had more volume or would hold a curl. What I would give for it to just curl...


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 2, 2007)

naturally straight!! I wish I could just get out of the shower and have my hair air dry... it takes me forever to straighten and it damages it like crazy! And it's even a pain to wear it curly since it dries all tangly and frizzy...

my sister had gorgeous naturally straight, thick hair. She could let it air dry and it'd look 100 times better than mine after I'd spent an hour straightening it.. and SHE JUST GOT A PERM. I could not believe it!!

guess it is like they say--you always want what you dont have..


----------



## joybelle (Dec 2, 2007)

I was my hair was thicker. It is so fine and limp. It just lays so flat on my head.


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish my hair was a little thicker. Like 50% thicker


----------



## utmostrose (Dec 4, 2007)

Easier to straighten when I do, and a little LESS volume (anybody want it? lol). I love my curls, and I don't mind too much the body I've got, because I know it's the envy of many, but a change is nice, and an easier time to get there even nicer!


----------



## sabbatha (Dec 4, 2007)

i wish to see me in VERY shor hair... i had a chance to cut them to very short, when i cut my dreadlocks, but i didn't do that:/ and now i'm sometimes thinking about it;]


----------



## spiderfan (Dec 5, 2007)

thicker like it was before I had kids.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish i had long dark brown hair that was naturally wavy


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

Straight....I have naturally curly hair and hate it....I flat iron it almost every day.


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish my hair was...

-Long

-Platinum blond (easier to play w/colors that way xD)

-Straight

-Never greasy


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish my hair was naturally straight, like those lucky people that can take a shower or wet their hair whenever and then it dries perfectly straight on its own. Or even if it dried wavy, as long as it was frizz free. If my hair dries with no products in it, its nothing but millions of fine frizzy hairs






I also wish itd be a lighter blonde color (I have golden blonde) but something more closer to platinum, with black and bright red in it.

And I gotta agree with Aquilah, some indestructable hair would be sweet, obvlious to heat and chemicals and split ends.


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish i had long naturally blonde hair

I wish my hair was naturally straight, not stringy straight but flat iron straight

I wish my hair had volume in all the right places

I wish i wore bangs well

I wish i could just flip my hair and it looked like i just stepped out of a salon!!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 6, 2007)

Nothing , Im love my hair the way it is


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 6, 2007)

i wish my hair was healthier, less dry, less tangle-prone, shiny, more volume at the roots, less heavy and more likely to sit the way i want it to when its just been washed. i need to wash it the day before for it to do what its told.


----------



## Ambi (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish my hair was always healthy, despite bleachings. And I wish it would go white with one bleaching, and not twenty.

I want white hair for my wedding. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 9, 2007)

LONGER AND NOT SO THICK!!! LOL!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 10, 2007)

I wish my hair was..... All there lol Im loosing it


----------



## lmf (Dec 10, 2007)

thicker and shiny


----------



## Pipsweet (Jan 23, 2008)

I wish my hair was...

* long again!

* platinum blonde (naturally, in a perfect world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

* full of volume and thickness

* curly

And I wish my fringe (bangs, w/e!) could go one day without getting greasy so I wouldn't have to wash my hair everyday!


----------



## andrrea (Jan 24, 2008)

Flat iron straight withouth the use of the flat iron


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 24, 2008)

thicker and longer. I have really thin fine hair.


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish my hair was more in sync with me. Like, when it looks cooler on Saturday morning than it did Friday night.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish i had my long hair that was past my boobs lol and it would dry instanly without need for styling products...


----------



## bia910 (Jan 24, 2008)

i wish my hair was wavy and very shiny


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 25, 2008)

stick straight!


----------



## rassenis (Jan 25, 2008)

I wish my hair was longer ... shiny and smooth as silk .


----------



## tristana (Jan 25, 2008)

Longer and longer. To the kidneys. And without them horribles nodes snif. More defined.


----------



## bailee (Jan 29, 2008)

wavy

my hair is super straight. no curls. ever.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 26, 2008)

Looonnnnnggggeeeerrrr!!


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 28, 2008)

i wish my hair was curly!


----------



## makeupfanatic (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish my hair was thinner and less oily


----------



## love2482 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jessica Simpsons color and style.


----------

